# Horror Soundscape...



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is a really good soundscape for your haunt...I actually got it from an old PC game but its perfect for a Halloween soundscape. I would attribute it to more of a horror type effect and I can loop it more so there is no seam at the end. I am going to use this in my haunt this year. Take a listen and tell me what you think. PM me if you need it looped longer and I can get it to you quickly. ENJOY! Listen to it below..

http://www.4shared.com/file/68254904/a68c832f/Horror_soundscape_looped.html

If you need more sound scapes and effects you can always go to my site for more good stuff!

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html?rnd=26

pass: hauntforum


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Meltdown...it is good...simple and harsh...I will add it into my haunt sounds...thanks


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

I liked it too, simple is exactly how I would describe it too. Much like a horror film..waiting for the killer to come around the corner...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Whoah that's freaky... put's you on edge. It's got that "something you can't see wants to kill you" sort of ambience.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

First of all thanks for putting so much good material out for use.

I have a quick question for you. Did you use Audacity to make the Cemetery2littlegirl.mp3? If so do you still have the project file for it? My motivation for asking is that I love the track for my Cemetery, but the crickets are just a little too loud for my setting and I am looking for a way to dial them back a tad. I have tried adding another wind track and lowering the level on the cemetery track, but I loose too much of the other good stuff that way


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey melty.
I realy like that, it isn't annoying like most.
I think it be good for my graveyard if I ever put sound out there.
thanks


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Fester, unfortunatly I actually found that sound clip so I dont have the ability to change the layers on that one. Ill play with it, I use Cool Edit Pro (which is now Adobe Audition) and I may be able to soften the crickets, no guarantees though. Stand by, ill work on it tomorrow to see what I can do. Also try "dead kids" which has some very freaky kids playing, no crickets, you can modify it to your liking.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey melty... I mixed that track in with the sound stuff for the haunt I'm helping in Friday night. They needed something edgy and sinister for a hallway that didn't have anything yet... so I looped it with a cool MS track ("Deadly Intentions" from 13th Hour)... The alternating creepy/threatening sound is very cool. Thanks a bunch for that cool track!! I think they'll love it!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Your MORE than welcome pal! Im glad I could help in the final hours!!


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for the material this year. The cemetery track worked out great. In the open space of my yard the crickets were fine. By far the best sounds I've had to date.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

tHATS AWESOME!!I am glad they worked out...I had an embarrising moment..which I am reluctant to admit but we all have had them...I wanted to use that specific track in my haunt so I revamped my CD which I though I added it to...about half way through the night, my brother says....when is that cool track gonna hit?? I kept sayin "pretty soon" and it never did...I omitted it completely...Im was completely upset but oh well...allways next year...


----------

